# Worming : Sheep deworming info with withdrawal times



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

This is sheep info, but should mostly correspond to goats. Withdrawal times at the bottom.

http://web.uri.edu/sheepngoat/files/ACSRPC-Dewormer-Charts_Sept-2014.pdf


----------

